

Show HN: Communication/Life Hacks for Hackers - ivzar

~~~Power the Geek~~~<p>This started from an Ask HN.<p>The purpose is to give hackers the other necessary skills for success besides just the technical chops.<p>This is essentially a developer-centric approach to communication and life skills.<p>Please comment with any thoughts/constructive criticisms. I really want to give real value to the people who will join Power the Geek, so please let me know your thoughts on where I can best do that.<p>Thanks!
======
ivzar
Clickable link:

<http://powerthegeek.launchrock.com/>

